# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  В Питомнике Грациано есть щенки добермана

## Юльчик

В питомникe Грациано 9 января 2009 родился новый помет доберманов. Родители не только победители шоу выставок, но и соревнований по дрессировке, сдавшие с наивысшим результатом германские тесты на характер и рабочие качества, а также  имеющие тесты на здоровье. 
Если вы хотите, чтобы ваш будущий домашний питомец умел не только лежать на диване или важно прогуливаться по экстерьерному рингу, но и посещение дрессировочной площадки с ним приносило радость вам обоим, то заходите к нам на сайт посмотреть фотографии и видеоролики с работой родителей малышей. Возможно, один из них ждет вас. www.gratsiano.com

сайт: gratsiano.com
тел.80509515989
мыло: gratsiano@mail.ru

Видео
Доберман Челси из Грациано. Дрессировка по послушанию.
Доберман Челси из Грациано. Работа по Защите.
Челси на ЧМ

----------


## aria

Замечательные щенки! Все собаки из Грациано всегда показывают самые лучшие рабочие результаты! Настоящие доберманы!!! Пусть для малышей подберутся правильные любящие хозяева!!!

----------


## Юльчик

> Пусть для малышей подберутся правильные любящие хозяева!!!


Это самое важное, для каждого хозяина!!! Чтобы его малыши попали в надежные руки.

----------

